# Help with Bendix hub



## olevince (May 18, 2017)

I have a bendix 76 hub on a 70's Schwinn. It drives fine but when you apply the brake and try to pedal again, you have to do about two revolutions before getting traction. It happens every time. I took hub apart but nothing appears broken. Is there a common wear part that may look good but is in fact worn out?


----------



## morton (May 19, 2017)

Never had that happen. I like Bendix..simple to work on and work well...I'd like to know also for future reference.

My guess is grease old or too thick.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 19, 2017)

fwiw the Schwinn service instructions for Bendix are here:

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-service-manual-volume-1.81415/


----------



## PCHiggin (May 19, 2017)

morton said:


> Never had that happen. I like Bendix..simple to work on and work well...I'd like to know also for future reference.
> 
> My guess is grease old or too thick.



X2 Always the problem.


----------



## island schwinn (May 19, 2017)

If there's too much play in the hub,it could be the problem.most likely hardened grease as mentioned though.


----------



## olevince (May 20, 2017)

Thanks for the help. Cleaned, greased & re assembled....works like new!


----------

